

Bootstrap Wishlist - MahmoudElmahdi
http://elmahdim.com/demo/bootstrap-wl/

======
boredprogrammer
"If you're using a bootstrap as your front-end framework, then why the
<select> element isn't customized in my <form> just as the standard bootstrap
dropdowns !?!"

You're not using a <select> element in your example so I'm not sure how this
is a solution? If I went to a doctor complaining of sore fingers, I would not
be impressed if his recommended solution was to say "ah, but you have
perfectly working toes, just use them instead!"

------
coderdude
The dropdowns replacement is really useful all on its own. I wish Bootstrap
had that built-in. You should request to have this added this to the Bootstrap
Expo!
[http://expo.getbootstrap.com/about/#suggestions](http://expo.getbootstrap.com/about/#suggestions)

------
yoanizer
I have to admit I was expecting a little more than this. Why don't you rename
the project into ``Bootstrap dropdown replacement'' or something, it would be
more accurate.

~~~
MahmoudElmahdi
@yoanizer! first of all thanks. Bootstrap Wishlist isn't only about the
dropdown! there's more things are coming. It would be kind of you, if You
tell/share what you was expecting?

Once again thanks.

------
NathanCH
Very underwhelming overall.

~~~
MahmoudElmahdi
@NathanCH underwhelming for you doesn't mean underwhelming for the rest.

Thanks

